# Nishiki Linear 1987 Time Trial



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

Trying to go a little earlier in the line up. So a "funny" bike from the late '80s. Even in my older years I can still ride this frame; did 30 miles on it a couple weeks ago (a little too many miles for my back) and about 12 miles last week. It serves me well for the hard 10-20 mile ride without tearing me up. Fun to ride and certainly a change of pace from the norm. Fairly original as sold excepting the OFMEGA derailleurs (why you'd take off Shimano 105's for the Italian parts is beyond me) installed by previous owner; looking for OE Shimano at the present time. Pulled off the 52t/42t Biopace rings and put on Shimano 53t/49t (changing 53t to 55t). I'm riding flatland with an occasional "hill", rare for me to go on the small ring. OE saddle and rims holding up fine. 1986 frame made for the '87 model year; cranks also date to late '86. Matches the '87 Nishiki catalogue. Looking for spare 24" wheels/rims; let me know if you've got any to part with; not BMX rims, road only.


----------



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

Nishiki Linear


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 27, 2019)

Crazy cool bike you have!     Been wanting to get something like this to try out for fun. My current road bike is an '87 Cannondale R500 which came equipped with Shimano 105. First year for 105 I believe. I stripped the paint (because the PO broke off the cable guides on the top tube and tried super gluing them back on and did a horrible job) and polished the frame to a mirror finish. Then built it up with Shimano 7800 Dura Ace. I can look for the 105 parts if you're interested.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 28, 2019)

In the late 80s/early90s, Moser offered a reproduction of the Francesco Moser 1984 Hour World record bike - 51.151 km.










there's one hanging on the wall above the service counter at my LBS - always earns my Moser Forma great respect when I bring it in there


----------



## HPL (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Crazy cool bike you have!     Been wanting to get something like this to try out for fun. My current road bike is an '87 Cannondale R500 which came equipped with Shimano 105. First year for 105 I believe. I stripped the paint (because the PO broke off the cable guides on the top tube and tried super gluing them back on and did a horrible job) and polished the frame to a mirror finish. Then built it up with Shimano 7800 Dura Ace. I can look for the 105 parts if you're interested.




  Thanks Mr. Monkeyarms,

   This is one bike where indexed shifting is a big plus. I did not do the parts swap out on this frame except chainrings. The barcons are a good upgrade for a friction build on this frame, but I'd prefer downtube indexed because that's "where I live" due to primarily riding late '60s-early '80s bikes. You are correct about the 1050 group, '87 was the introduction after the initial "Golden Arrow"/105 group ended. I know I don't have any Shimano parts of that era so if you have some 1050 components kicking around I'd be very interested. Right now set up with a "straight block" 5 speed freewheel (15-19), OE was the 105 6 speed drivetrain: FW, FD, RD, and SIS shifters. That's what I'd need to bring it functionally back to original without the 105  chain, pedals, and "Biopace" rings; I have the rings. I'm also trying to find another 24" wheel, apparently not readily available, but I've seen a junior Orbea road bike with that size. 

Thanks,
HPL


----------



## HPL (Dec 28, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> In the late 80s/early90s, Moser offered a reproduction of the Francesco Moser 1984 Hour World record bike - 51.151 km.
> View attachment 1115331
> View attachment 1115329
> View attachment 1115330
> ...




Got to love the Mosers! I have a couple '80s models built-up; one Columbus tubed, the other Oria. Forma frames maintained that classic form.

I look at those "funny" bikes and mine, and it hurts my back. Then I get on and the I think a natural pain killer is released because I do fly on it; at least for a short fling. Prefer that style over aero bars.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 28, 2019)

if you look down the page, there's a thread on my Moser Forma.  I have it built with Cinelli 44 Dream Bars - short reach, short drop - it's cozy, and the silkiest fast bike I've ever ridden - also the quietest.
"98 Forma was the last lugged steel Moser offered, though they continued with the TiG-welded steel Leader a few more years.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 28, 2019)

Time trail aka funny bikes were popular like 7 years ago when the fixed gear trend was big.  Problem is with these bikes being custom fitted and made for a specfic owner made them hard for re sale no matter the components,  The fixed surge is over and time trial bikes belong on a Velodome not on the streets.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 29, 2019)

HPL said:


> Thanks Mr. Monkeyarms,
> 
> This is one bike where indexed shifting is a big plus. I did not do the parts swap out on this frame except chainrings. The barcons are a good upgrade for a friction build on this frame, but I'd prefer downtube indexed because that's "where I live" due to primarily riding late '60s-early '80s bikes. You are correct about the 1050 group, '87 was the introduction after the initial "Golden Arrow"/105 group ended. I know I don't have any Shimano parts of that era so if you have some 1050 components kicking around I'd be very interested. Right now set up with a "straight block" 5 speed freewheel (15-19), OE was the 105 6 speed drivetrain: FW, FD, RD, and SIS shifters. That's what I'd need to bring it functionally back to original without the 105  chain, pedals, and "Biopace" rings; I have the rings. I'm also trying to find another 24" wheel, apparently not readily available, but I've seen a junior Orbea road bike with that size.
> 
> ...





I will be working in the garage today and think I saw those parts while digging for a longer crank for a bike I'm working on. Will dig out what I have and let you know.


----------



## HPL (Dec 30, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Time trail aka funny bikes were popular like 7 years ago when the fixed gear trend was big.  Problem is with these bikes being custom fitted and made for a specfic owner made them hard for re sale no matter the components,  The fixed surge is over and time trial bikes belong on a Velodome not on the streets.




I certainly agree on not riding the streets with that frame; which I generally do not, no city or commute riding. The velodrome where I'm at won't let that bike on the track, and they've been illegal for use in sanctioned events for some time now; even my "aero" helmet is illegal. I ride on "bike" only trails with very little to no bike traffic during my ride time which allows me to do exactly what that bike was made for. I do get a friend to drive a pace car for me to give me something to chase, but hard to unless you are on the "open road". One great plus is no toe overlap on cornering with the 24" wheel; but that wheel/frame geometry make for some interesting steering at times. Most of these bikes I've seen now have been converted to commuter "fixies" sporting a rear disc wheel, and/or riser bar; why, I don't know. I guess it is a "hipster" thing!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 7, 2020)

I found the 105 brakes, levers and pedals but apparently put the shifters, derailleurs and crank some other place than I thought. Will check other places when I get a chance soon........


----------



## HPL (Jan 10, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I found the 105 brakes, levers and pedals but apparently put the shifters, derailleurs and crank some other place than I thought. Will check other places when I get a chance soon........




Thanks Eric,
 No rush, I'm still playing around with the gearing; putting my 55t ring on it; I'm a slow cadence guy in high gear and the 53t still has me turning a little faster than I'd like on flats and downhill. I'm in your position with a bike I built for a friend; I had all the parts when stripped, but the refit found me short a couple (probably because I would have left them off anyways if it was for my use).

Take care,
 Howard


----------



## HPL (Feb 6, 2020)

Installed the 55t ring on this bike; much happier with the performance for my riding style. No longer in high gear on the flats, and the downhills have more resistance for extra speed when I do go into high gear. Before the ring change I had a friend driving a "pace truck" (not drafting, just a target to try to keep up with) when I've been riding to get an idea of what I can put down on it when going all out. I'm getting 23 mph average speed which includes some slow downs due to traffic lights and rotary; maybe a true average of 25 mph if I was on the open road. I will do the same ("pacer") with the new ring to see if it's giving me better or worse efficiency. Right now I've just done my normal solo rides which are never all out. My only real problem are the sprint starts; still "burning rubber" due to weight forward posture when out of the saddle. I have to do my "TT" runs in the early morn to avoid traffic; this is the only time I'll do riding in the suburbs, much preferred on the trails/open roads; but I refuse to have my friend drive 50 miles to the country (where I live) just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Great to hear you are actually riding this, looking forward to hopefully adding a lo-pro track frame to my collection soon.
I love seeing crazy machines out and about, Chapeau!


----------



## HPL (Feb 20, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Great to hear you are actually riding this, looking forward to hopefully adding a lo-pro track frame to my collection soon.
> I love seeing crazy machines out and about, Chapeau!



I'm trying to remember where I saw a frameset for sale; a Panasonic for around $300 (red, white, and blue paint); I lucked out paying under $190 for a complete bike ready to ride except adjusting the saddle, post and bar positions. Obviously the frame size would matter some for you, but although I ride 52-53cm primarily, the Nishiki is larger, but I feel comfortable (as can be expected on that frame) riding it as hard as I can for 25 miles or so.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 21, 2020)

getting it across the pond would be Darren's dilemma - he needs to look at Italian (Moser?) or in his home yard.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 21, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> getting it across the pond would be Darren's dilemma - he needs to look at Italian (Moser?) or in his home yard.



A Moser 'Va Por La Hora' track bike would be lovely indeed, although somewhat beyond my price range me thinks!


HPL said:


> I'm trying to remember where I saw a frameset for sale; a Panasonic for around $300 (red, white, and blue paint); I lucked out paying under $190 for a complete bike ready to ride except adjusting the saddle, post and bar positions. Obviously the frame size would matter some for you, but although I ride 52-53cm primarily, the Nishiki is larger, but I feel comfortable (as can be expected on that frame) riding it as hard as I can for 25 miles or so.



A Panasonic track machine would also be on my list though, especially a lo pro example.  I am also a big fan of the NJS scene, such machines are sometimes frighteningly expensive over here.
Shipping isn't as costly to England as you might think, especially lightweight racing framesets;  it's the lottery of import duty that's a killer usually!
If you can remember where you saw it @HPL  please let me know.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 21, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Shipping isn't as costly to England as you might think, especially lightweight racing framesets;  it's the lottery of import duty that's a killer usually!



bureaucrats gotta eat.   

that's one place we're really lucky - our import duties don't begin until a large 4-digit item value.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lucky you, although with the impending chaos of our exit from Europe, who knows what will happen over here.


----------



## HPL (Feb 26, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> A Moser 'Va Por La Hora' track bike would be lovely indeed, although somewhat beyond my price range me thinks!
> 
> A Panasonic track machine would also be on my list though, especially a lo pro example.  I am also a big fan of the NJS scene, such machines are sometimes frighteningly expensive over here.
> Shipping isn't as costly to England as you might think, especially lightweight racing framesets;  it's the lottery of import duty that's a killer usually!
> If you can remember where you saw it @HPL  please let me know.




Here are the two I saw on the VELOSALOON.COM website. I have purchased from them before (framesets, parts), but in bulk; both giving me a better deal, and saving a lot on shipping to the US. Make that three: Panasonic (54.5STx56.5TT, c-c), Hopmans (54.5STx55.0TT, c-c), Concorde (57.0STx58.0TT, c-c). I don't know how you'll feel about the pricing since it is not what I am paying as a "commercial" client. I only make offers for large purchases since they are flexible in holding certain frames/parts for me until I can put in a bulk order. Check out their website, their inventory changes regularly; although I hate the fact that they leave stuff they've sold still listed since it shows up in searches; but it's gone already! Also, read the descriptions carefully; they do sell some "imperfect frames/parts" that may, or may not have geometry changing damage; and/or other wear affecting parts installation/mounting (generally on much older frames/parts). They are honest about condition, just ask if you have concerns; they do reply, although it take a few days at times. Be patient, small business out hunting and sourcing for more stuff. That Panasonic uses TANGE 2 tubing, same as the Nishiki Linear, maybe a little heavier than some tubing, but definitely stiff; at least for my purposes, it motors up the rolling hills, but I've yet to have used it for any heavy climbing. Didn't see any track frames, only TT.









Photo credits: VELOSALOON.COM


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Many thanks @HPL, I'll be checking them out.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2020)

HPL said:


> Trying to go a little earlier in the line up. So a "funny" bike from the late '80s. Even in my older years I can still ride this frame; did 30 miles on it a couple weeks ago (a little too many miles for my back) and about 12 miles last week. It serves me well for the hard 10-20 mile ride without tearing me up. Fun to ride and certainly a change of pace from the norm. Fairly original as sold excepting the OFMEGA derailleurs (why you'd take off Shimano 105's for the Italian parts is beyond me) installed by previous owner; looking for OE Shimano at the present time. Pulled off the 52t/42t Biopace rings and put on Shimano 53t/49t (changing 53t to 55t). I'm riding flatland with an occasional "hill", rare for me to go on the small ring. OE saddle and rims holding up fine. 1986 frame made for the '87 model year; cranks also date to late '86. Matches the '87 Nishiki catalogue. Looking for spare 24" wheels/rims; let me know if you've got any to part with; not BMX rims, road only.




I have a pair of NOS 24" sew-ups and I probably have the 105 parts that you are looking for. Contact me if you are still looking.



Mr.RED said:


> Time trail aka funny bikes were popular like 7 years ago when the fixed gear trend was big.  Problem is with these bikes being custom fitted and made for a specfic owner made them hard for re sale no matter the components,  The fixed surge is over and time trial bikes belong on a Velodome not on the streets.



These bikes are made for the road, not the velodrome. As someone mentioned above, bikes with gears and brakes are not allowed on velodromes.


----------

